# update on Renegade 1000



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Been a while since i been on here but my bike went through a few changes. We recently dropped in some custom grind cams, dual cylinder tune, get torqued dual exhaust along with a cvtech and stm secondary. Took the bike to a whole new level of beast mode.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I watched it for a whole minute just waiting on you to push the gas and you never did. :screwy:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Lol I will post up some


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Put er under load and get a real good sound clip, real interested.

How do you like the Dual Dominators compared to the dual HMF? Power wise? Sound Wise? (are either stupid loud?) Quality?

Thanks


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds sweet!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I watched it for a whole minute just waiting on you to push the gas and you never did. :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I did the same thing!


----------

